# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Help:DIY CO2 Reactor

## teddy_ang

Hi,

I made the above from a powerhead and a clear plastic bottle.

It works but over the weekend, the CO2 caused the powerhead to "airlock".

I read about the bleed vent...where should that be?

----------


## bossteck

Hi Ted, 

From your picture, I don't think the powerhead is airlocked. 
Airlock is when air gets trapped in your filter / powerhead impeller hence affecting the spinning, usually accompanied by loud noises  :Smile:  

I think you're probably referring to the excessive collection of air bubbles in your bottle, this is perfectly fine, but if it an eye sore for you, you can try drilling a small hole as in the edit pic below. 



I believe, as the co2 accumulates, the air column will increase and will be able to escape from the drilled hole.

----------


## teddy_ang

Thanks for the prompt reply!

The pic was taken after i reset the powerhead.

Ok, will drill a small hole for the bleed.

Appreciate it.

----------

